# Bulking diet



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 17, 2016)

I posted just over 2 weeks ago about a diet plan i was planing on doing after some advice i changed some parts but also dropped the calories and dropped protein, 

When doing this program i realised that it was basically the same amount of food i was already eating majority of the time , so the conclusion is 4000 calories is my current maintenance amount , here is my stats and what i was eating
5,7 
183lbs 
326g protein -1304kcal
401g carb-1604kcal
126g fat -1134kcal 
Toal 4042kcal

I have upped certain areas based on what Im sure i will be able to increase and still intake so that i can stick to the plan , as follows 
351g protein-1404kcal
496g carb -1984kcal
133g fat- 1197kcal
Total 4,585

What do you guys think of figures above , i will try and upload so recent piks to give you idea of my current shape and size 
Thanks guys


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 17, 2016)

Also if any1 has a idea of were i go from their when i choose to increase calories Agian , would i mainly increase on carn and fat and leave protein the way it is ? 
Im looking to get a big as i can and then slim down , i usualy have no problem dropping body fat and always get excited when its time to shred as i look alot bigger and better when im lean rather then when im carrying fat


----------



## Spongy (Jan 17, 2016)

How much fat are you willing to put on?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 17, 2016)

I really dont know until i see it ,
I do get self-conscious when i am bulking and not a fan of having fat but i am open to the fact that i am not going to be able to bulk without some fat gain ,  i really don't have a figure but im looking to stay lean as possible ,


----------



## Spongy (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry if you've already answered, but are you taking aas?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 17, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Sorry if you've already answered, but are you taking aas?


Nope , i don't plan on taking aas anytime soon , looking to get bigger based on increase in calories


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> I do get self-conscious when i am bulking and not a fan of having fat.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 18, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



I suppose i deserved that flame , just trying to put my point across as u get people who dont mind getting huge with plenty of body fat


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

what is your current sugar intake? are the carbs complex or processed? The protein is high, you may want to get some bloodwork to make sure you are not damaging yourself. calories are on target.    eat rolled oats like a horse.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> I suppose i deserved that flame , just trying to put my point across as u get people who dont mind getting huge with plenty of body fat



if you end up filling with simple carbs you will most definitely generate more body fat. stick with complex carbs avoid the mass gainers, beer, sugar, bread etc. stick with the  Rolled oats, peanuts, almonds, cottage cheese, greek yogurt watch out for the high sugar ones though light and fit is probably your best choice, milk, whey isolate, lean meat, beans, lentils, brown rice, evoo. when I power lift I drink milk like crazy. it is high in sugar but the protein is easily digested and it's almost as cheap as everything else when it comes to protein drinks. 
but really, that's just what works for me.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> I suppose i deserved that flame , just trying to put my point across as u get people who dont mind getting huge with plenty of body fat



if you end up filling with simple carbs you will most definitely generate more body fat. stick with complex carbs avoid the mass gainers, beer, sugar, bread etc. stick with the  Rolled oats, peanuts, almonds, cottage cheese, greek yogurt watch out for the high sugar ones though light and fit is probably your best choice, milk, whey isolate, lean meat, beans, lentils, brown rice, evoo. when I power lift I drink milk like crazy. it is high in sugar but the protein is easily digested and it's almost as cheap as everything else when it comes to protein drinks. 
but really, that's just what works for me.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Jan 19, 2016)

jojo58 said:


> what is your current sugar intake? are the carbs complex or processed? The protein is high, you may want to get some bloodwork to make sure you are not damaging yourself. calories are on target.    eat rolled oats like a horse.



Im not tonsure about sugar but most ny carbs come from oats , potatoes and pasta,

And like urself i love milk when bulking , so alot of my my calories come from whole milk ,


----------

